# new rod



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think its time to get a new rod all my rods are old with good reels I would like some opinions on an affordable casting surf rod I dont have alot of funds but I dont want junk either maybe even a used one thank y'all in advance I really appreciate it
Daniel


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Look at tica surf rods. For under $100, you will get a relatively light, quality, graphite surf rod.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Penn Prevails are good for the money.
Have them from 10 to 12 foot. They make them down to 8 ft.
Nice and lighter than the older stuff.
Range from $69 to $99 depending on size.

Have caught plenty of 5 to 6 ft sharks, big rays and some big red drum on the 12 footers. Use 6oz with the 12s, 3 or 4 with the 10


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have two 11' conventional Penn Prevails for surf and love them !! one has a Penn 5501c3 and one has a 6501c3 ... I think around $50 at BPS.
two 8 footers are on my shopping list for pier fishing and light surf.
I bought two 13' cheap spinning rods at WalMart 5 years ago for $40 each and they are trashed now.
So if you get cheapies, with the idea of replacing them every few years, that will work too.
BUT !!!! The mo money, the better the rod action.... I really really like the Prevails. Good price, Good action, 

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I just ordered a new Ugly Stick Bigwater 11 footer. Though I won't be able to test it out in the ocean until at least January, I plan to take it down to the local lake and start practicing my long casts. I will keep ya posted.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone the prevail seems to be a good bang for my buck that's affordable thanks again I'm addicted to the surf now
Daniel


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

DRW - ask the guys at the fishing desk to help you with the rod that you select.
at BPS, I went in to specifically to get a 13' - 15' rod and through their recommendations,
I took home two 11 foot Prevails. (one for me and one for my wife) and yes, it was a good deal for me and they were very helpful.
I still want a longer rod that can toss a 4nbait half a mile !! LOL
But, where I surf fish here in Florida, sometimes the target fish is only 50-100' off shore - so distance is not a real factor for me at this time.
So a good 8-10' rod will work well also. Just try to get something that will work for where you fish the most. Distance wise, bait and line weight.
Go over this with the sales help desk and _*IF*_ they know their stuff, you will probably be happy with your purchase.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I still use 8 ft ugly stiks in the surf. biggest rod I own. I like the big fight on the minimum rod


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've had my abu garcia 8 ft rod for almost 8yrs been great but the handle has started falling apart and the reel will spin to the side when reeling in a fish is it worth checking some of the pawn shops or should i just get new


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> I still use 8 ft ugly stiks in the surf. biggest rod I own. I like the big fight on the minimum rod


Of the Ugly Sticks, I found that the 9 ft rod was their best rod for Pier / Surf fishing.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

drw1985 said:


> I've had my abu garcia 8 ft rod for almost 8yrs been great but the handle has started falling apart and the reel will spin to the side when reeling in a fish is it worth checking some of the pawn shops or should i just get new


When it comes to fishing gear...you get what you pay for. Buy New! it doesnt matter where you buy it, just buy new


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Penn prevails are good rods but the penn torques are better IMO for a little extra cash.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't know what length or ouce range your looking for but you can't beat the Carolina cast Pro rods. Check on Tommys site in the distance casting forum


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

The Skink said:


> When it comes to fishing gear...you get what you pay for. Buy New! it doesnt matter where you buy it, just buy new


Eh, I have no regrets buying my 10" diawa eliminator off craigslist for $20.


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just a question ........ What do people fishing the surf on the strand use these 9 and 10 foot rods to catch??? I would say other than when the big spot tail run the beach 95% of my catch in less than 15 yards from the surf line. 2 oz (3 oz max if there is some surf)and a light 7 ft rod is plenty . Most cast are just flips to a slew targeting pomps,whitting, and black drum.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Fishguts13 said:


> Just a question ........ What do people fishing the surf on the strand use these 9 and 10 foot rods to catch??? I would say other than when the big spot tail run the beach 95% of my catch in less than 15 yards from the surf line. 2 oz (3 oz max if there is some surf)and a light 7 ft rod is plenty . Most cast are just flips to a slew targeting pomps,whitting, and black drum.


I have them for king fishing throwing 6oz and 8oz anchors mostly... 

You can always lob cast a 10 ft rod in close but when the guy beside you is nailing big pomps further out than your little 7 ft can cast.... well start wading.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Bull reds are what I generally target with the 10 footer. I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I have found that sometimes 4oz is necessary sometimes as well. I mostly fish on the piers with it but once I get a better matching reel for it I will do some surf fishing.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I use 7-8 footers in the surf. most fish are within casting range of those rods. Again, I prefer the maximum fight on a minimum rod. My surf rods are med/light. I stopped using telephone poles30 years ago. Its a personal preference for me and I dont expect everyone to agree


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

The Skink said:


> I use 7-8 footers in the surf. most fish are within casting range of those rods. Again, I prefer the maximum fight on a minimum rod. My surf rods are med/light. I stopped using telephone poles30 years ago. Its a personal preference for me and I dont expect everyone to agree


I use 7 and 8 ft rods and fish close in most of the time surf fishing... but always bring a 10 ft rod to sling one out every now and then. For drum and sharks the 12s come to play.

I've noticed that on the piers many nice 3+ pound pompano are caught in deeper water by people jigging or plugging for spanish....


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Who says you should only have 1 rod as well. Having one longer one to sling them out far and a smaller rod for up close would work well.


----------



## Saltyveins (Jun 29, 2013)

It's not the size of your rod but how well you sling it... Sorry, couldn't help myself. I prefer light tackle myself but on heavy surf days I will break out the big rod (10') to get past the breakers. It hurts my neck to look up at the big rods in a sand spike to see if I have a bite. 6-7' rods mostly for me and my trusty 54" ultra light tackle rod (used for the inlet, not the surf). I caught a nice 38" bull drum on that one. Something about landing a 30 lb fish on 8 lb test to get the blood going.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

RJ that's what I'm lookin for to get out farther for some big stuff just for fun I have smaller rods for in close so I can catch that pin fish for bait for the big one lol I'm a stay at home dad with twin girls so money is alittle tight I'm not an everyday fisherman but I'm close enough to walk to the beach so it only every other day lol
Daniel


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice I'm glad I joined


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

drw1985 said:


> RJ that's what I'm lookin for to get out farther for some big stuff just for fun I have smaller rods for in close so I can catch that pin fish for bait for the big one lol I'm a stay at home dad with twin girls so money is alittle tight I'm not an everyday fisherman but I'm close enough to walk to the beach so it only every other day lol
> Daniel


The only problem with "Big Stuff" is that most of the year it is mostly sharks and rays, the spring you might find some of the bigger blues... late September and October are the months where you can catch the big drum in a better ratio to sharks...


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I just want a good fight lol we used a jon boat in the inlets mostly then would go to the 5 mile marker for kings but no more boat so I'm on the surf for now I know I dont need a huge rod had to say it but I'm lookin to change it up
Daniel


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I like a 9ft rod for slinging metal lures for bluefish. I simply think it is an advantage to get a further cast when fishing lures- especially when baitfish are further out.

also, I need a lightweight rod

ugly sticks are great in terms of durability but poor for distance and are too heavy to cast all day.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a 7ft ugly stick big water spinner and the tip is way too flexible for lures.


----------

